# Cool-er Shop



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Long story short, I put a ceiling in the shop with R-19 insulation 2 Saturdays ago and today enjoyed a fairly cool work day in the shop and actually got a few things done for a change..... It reached 100 today.....Best thing I've done in a long time. 

Good Lord Willing will have enough nickels saved up to insulate the walls with R-13 August 19th weekend. Maybe then the little window units compressor will kick off every now and then. 

If you have been thinking about heating/cooling/insulating your shop, you won't regret it if you do!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard that!! Living in the deep south of Louisiana, I've got insulation in the attic, insulated walls and since I'm above ground, I've got my subfloor, 3 layers of extra tar-paper I had from the roof, and then 3/4 ply on top. Every nook and cranny siliconed. Yesterday, under my patio is was 110 degrees. In my shop, with the little AC on low, a very comfortable 72 degrees. I just wish I'd had built it bigger!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

With my a/c running it was 82 degrees @ 0900 a.m. but at 2 p.m. it was 98 degrees ,I need more insulation


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Lee your Post in earlier weeks about your shops insulation and having to turn the AC down or off has been in the back of my mind. I did not plan on insulating this year but 2 weekends ago I was in the shop Saturday mid morning and it was alright temperature wise with the little window unit going...... I took a short break and went back out at 11:30 and was standing there dry fitting a project together and I could feel what felt like the heat of a Pizza Oven baring down on the back of my neck and shoulders. That was all it took! I hopped in the truck, went to the hardware store and got what I didn't have and put up an insulated ceiling.

Warren, I feel your pain. Hope you can get things comfortable in the shop


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup, can't beat that pink stuff! LOL I need more in my attic of the house! But I took care of more important things first! (hope the wife isn't looking over my sholders!)


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I hear you!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes Marco my biggest problem is to do the shed right means tearing down all the walls,work tables and peg board, shelves all would be a very big job .... So I work when can and run 2 fans with a/c not too bad if keep the fans blowing on Ya


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That's the way to make it work Warren!

It's been so hot here this week in South GA, I am spent at work and have* NO *desire to play in the shop when I get home.... now that's hot! 

Have a couple of buddies in Texas and they have been 7 and 8 degree's hotter than our cool 100 degree's.... and they have been welding putting up pipe fence! So it's hard to say and a little bit sad but I feel pretty lucky working inside a metal roaster with the fans blowing compared to those boys


----------

